# Resin Drive melted from detailing...



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi peeps.

I recently removed my wheels and conducted a full decon and protection of the arches and wheels which is the first time I have done this on our resin drive that has been down for a year or so.

A few days after doing this I noticed a few spots where the resin seems o have melted, it has gone soft and the gravel in the resin is loose. 

I firstly wondered if something like tar remover would cause this as seems to be the harshest chemical I used?

It is under warranty however will the company try and riggle out of this or should this not happen regardless of the chemical?

Mnay thanks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Tar and glue remover is probably the culprit, it destroys tarmac drives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

LeeH said:


> Tar and glue remover is probably the culprit, it destroys tarmac drives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ill be moving the car off the drive then when using that in the future


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You best go check that small print.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> You best go check that small print.


Yep - I am sure there will be a get out clause however would they be able to prove it was caused by such a chemical? Most likely they will....lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to say and I speak from experience that resin was the worst mistake I've ever made, looks lovely when laid but it just doesn't last long at all. Ended up going back to block paving.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Is it obvious that it would be from cleaning car wheels, as in the spacing of the patches?
I'd be trying the warranty, get them out when the cars filthy, if they mention it just tell them your car only gets cleaned when in for a service.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> Is it obvious that it would be from cleaning car wheels, as in the spacing of the patches?
> I'd be trying the warranty, get them out when the cars filthy, if they mention it just tell them your car only gets cleaned when in for a service.


Odly enough there are only two patches where one rear wheel is so I must have directly sprayed some of the tar remover I was using on the caliper on the ground.

I actually moved the wheels to the pavement to clean them which was lucky I guess.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

jcooper5083 said:


> Odly enough there are only two patches where one rear wheel is so I must have directly sprayed some of the tar remover I was using on the caliper on the ground.
> 
> I actually moved the wheels to the pavement to clean them which was lucky I guess.


Get them out, they might sort it you never know.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm sorry to say and I speak from experience that resin was the worst mistake I've ever made, looks lovely when laid but it just doesn't last long at all. Ended up going back to block paving.


Fortunately we are looking to move next year so wont have to deal with it for much longer but want to make sure I dont have a hole in the drive when trying to sell it...lol

The gravel is still there it is just discoloured and soft to touch about 5cm by 5cm.

I agree - looked great when first done but now not too bothered by it and had so many issues with the company that we used.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm sorry to say and I speak from experience that resin was the worst mistake I've ever made, looks lovely when laid but it just doesn't last long at all. Ended up going back to block paving.


Sorry to hear that you had some issues with resin. Do you think this is a general problem or supplier dependent ? 
So is the resin breaking apart and turning back into a shingle drive

Asking as was considering going resin

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Apparently there two types of resin drives, resin bound and resin bonded. It seems the former has a resin coat laid down, then gravel spread over it while it’s wet, and the result isn’t porous, whereas resin bound has the resin mixed with the gravel, and is spread over the previously prepared base, and it does allow some drainage.

No idea which, if either, withstands detailing chemicals, though


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not that this helps but I was thinking of going resin for the small area I've just done, ended up doing it in block as kept seeing the same issues over again all over the net about durability.

I'm sure totally fine if you're using to park a car on, or as an outdoor space for getting the deck chairs out. Working on cars on it though etc is a different story.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm sorry to say and I speak from experience that resin was the worst mistake I've ever made, looks lovely when laid but it just doesn't last long at all. Ended up going back to block paving.


Not filling me full of confidence as our resin bound surface is getting laid on Saturday :doublesho All the prep work is complete.

It has a 25 year guarantee so if it does fail I'd hope it would be covered. I had thought about not using stuff like tar removers and I definitely won't be now!

I'm now very nervous as it is bloody expensive!

I can't think that any other chemicals generally used in car cleaning would be potentially hazardous to the surface but if anyone knows different I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

I have to say Resin Bound is the way to go if doing, this is what I have and it is amazing at being porous - no puddles at all and it does look amazing. This also means you dont have to worry about any additional drainage being installed and signed off by planning people which you would if you went tarmac. 

There are multiple layers of prep done before the resin goes down so is a solid job, doesnt crack and doesnt grow weeds. A million times better than paving of any type.

This is the only problem I have had and to be honest a chemical as harsh as Tar and Glue remover would damage most things so my fault.

Just wanted to see what I can do to make sure it doesnt get worse, break up and so on when we are close to putting it on the market or even if others have had this and the warranty covered it before I go wadding through a load of small print


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

jcooper5083 said:


> Fortunately we are looking to move next year so wont have to deal with it for much longer but want to make sure I dont have a hole in the drive when trying to sell it...lol
> 
> The gravel is still there it is just discoloured and soft to touch about 5cm by 5cm.
> 
> I agree - looked great when first done but now not too bothered by it and had so many issues with the company that we used.


I too had issues with the company also, I was taken in by the marketing bull  and all those lovely colours. Suffice to say that Micky mouse company has ceased trading.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Taxboy said:


> Sorry to hear that you had some issues with resin. Do you think this is a general problem or supplier dependent ?
> So is the resin breaking apart and turning back into a shingle drive
> 
> Asking as was considering going resin
> ...


I think it works fine on smaller front gardens and the key thing is that it's laid properly with a good foundation. I don't think it's suitable for a driveway.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philb1965 said:


> Not filling me full of confidence as our resin bound surface is getting laid on Saturday :doublesho All the prep work is complete.
> 
> It has a 25 year guarantee so if it does fail I'd hope it would be covered. I had thought about not using stuff like tar removers and I definitely won't be now!
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope it works out better for you than me, just make show that there is enough depth. If the depth is too shallow then the resin could simply lift away over time. Just ask how deep the foundation should be, I was told at least 20 mm deep. The company went no where near that. Only half the depth.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I sincerely hope it works out better for you than me, just make show that there is enough depth. If the depth is too shallow then the resin could simply lift away over time. Just ask how deep the foundation should be, I was told at least 20 mm deep. The company went no where near that. Only half the depth.


Mine is a driveway but it does sound like you might have been unlucky with some cowboys, 10mm foundation is ridiculous. They laid a concrete base on top of our old sub base and the concrete must be at least 100mm minimum. Resin will be around 18mm. Hopefully it will prove durable!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philb1965 said:


> Mine is a driveway but it does sound like you might have been unlucky with some cowboys, 10mm foundation is ridiculous. They laid a concrete base on top of our old sub base and the concrete must be at least 100mm minimum. Resin will be around 18mm. Hopefully it will prove durable!


My mistake, the resin was 10 mm thick and laid straight on top of old paving slabs, rubbish job. I'm sure yours will be fine.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

Good thread, thanks for the conversation everyone. Thinking of changing drive this year and resin was high on the options. Was wondering about all the things discussed.


----------

